# Netgear PS121 Print Server and Mac OS X



## cya (Nov 7, 2005)

Same question as 'YellowBook' asked two weeks ago!  Unfortunatly the answer given does not work for me. 

I am using a wireless router and a Canon i990 attached to the PS121 Print Server.The Print Server is working fine for my windows laptop but I cannot see a way to setup my Canon i990 via the Print Server on the Mac.

The Software disc that came with PS121 will not run on the Mac so I cannot run 'Add printer Port Wizard'.  Please help.....


----------



## gsahli (Nov 7, 2005)

answered this in the free tech support area.


----------

